# DARK PATCHES



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I noticed a few weeks ago that Snowy has a dark patch almost black in her back...and around her eyes is getting dark also....does anybody know what this is? I know about the pigment but I thought they were just dots not patches..thanks


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's just pigmentation-completely normal for Malts. You may even notice that when you give a bath-it may look like a spotted cow  The black around the eyes are halos-also a characteristic of a Malt. :biggrin:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Curiosity:::::Is it good or bad charasteristic???


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually very very good. Dark pigmentation around the eyes(halos) and a dark nose is considered an excellent quality in this breed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Although the AKC standard only calls for black eye rims, nose and pads of feet, the more pigment
the merrier. Pigment around the eyes lends expression


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

And a dark line down the back is supposed to be good as well. I called my breeder (who breeds show quality, though of course mine is not; they can't all be) and she said this is considered very good! Now Midis has very dark, nearly black, skin on his head in the lines where I part his hair in the topknots and down his snout and anywhere else that sun is allowed to shine. And true, when bathing he looks somewhat like a spotted cow, with some spots on the side, and bright pink skin in other areas like his chest!

Cyndi


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you very much all...I was a little worried because they came out of nowhere......MY BABY IS OK YAY!!!!!! thanks


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Sep 27 2008, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=641248


> Thank you very much all...I was a little worried because they came out of nowhere......MY BABY IS OK YAY!!!!!! thanks[/B]


Her brother has them also!


----------

